

Is Google evil? - michjeanty
http://www.nydailynews.com/tech_guide/2009/03/13/2009-03-13_is_google_evil.html

======
buugs
Almost any point of theirs could be countered with don't use their product.

The one I saw that couldn't was caching web pages and if you don't want your
website to be cached maybe you shouldn't have a website or take measures to
ensure it isn't. I mean really how much harm has google done compared to all
the new things they introduce people to?

